# 300 Win Mag Ammo - Hornady Precision Hunter 200gr



## Tmccoy (Sep 7, 2019)

7 boxes of this for sale. Store price is $43/box or $300 plus tax. Asking $260 OBO. 8018668292


----------



## Tmccoy (Sep 7, 2019)

Lowered price $20 :smile:


----------



## 6fowlr (Mar 28, 2021)

Tmccoy said:


> Lowered price $20 😄


Big shot in the dark, but are these still available?


----------

